# '73-'74 SD 455 exhaust manifolds, real or reproduction?



## zgzmithr (Jan 1, 2020)

hey guys, as the title states I am wondering if these SD manifolds i have are the real deal or not... I'm building a pro-touring style '69 and id like to know if these are real or not because I plan to sell them.





































thanks guys, let me know if there are other pictures that could help clarify, they are right here.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Check these out and compare. 1973 1974 SD 455 Exhaust Manifolds - PY Online Forums - Bringing the Pontiac Hobby Together

Personally, I would sell those and purchase an aftermarket RA set with the larger exhaust outlets, and with the extra cash, buy your pipes.


----------



## zgzmithr (Jan 1, 2020)

PontiacJim said:


> Check these out and compare. 1973 1974 SD 455 Exhaust Manifolds - PY Online Forums - Bringing the Pontiac Hobby Together
> 
> Personally, I would sell those and purchase an aftermarket RA set with the larger exhaust outlets, and with the extra cash, buy your pipes.


that's the plan, esp. if they are real.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Should be a date code on the backside.


----------



## zgzmithr (Jan 1, 2020)

i havent found the date code, ill give em a beter look tomorrow!


----------



## zgzmithr (Jan 1, 2020)

update: no date code to be found, but... Paul from R.A.R.E thinks they are original castings. Not sure why there would be no date code. He also told me that original manifolds did not come with studs for the downpipes, he thinks those were added.


----------



## throwfor5 (Mar 28, 2016)

I’m interested if they’re for sale


----------



## zgzmithr (Jan 1, 2020)

they are for sale, just havent listed them officially for sale... havent gotten around to it.

but if you are interested PM me.


----------

